# Einsame Insel



## collins (13 Mai 2011)

Welche drei Damen würdet Ihr auf eine einsame Insel mitnehmen?

Mirjam Weichselbraun
Helene Fischer
Meine Zahnärztin

Welche drei würdet Ihr auf der weit entfernten und nicht zu erreichenden
Nachbarinsel aussetzen?
(Der Fragensteller ist ein Mann,darf also nicht ausgesetzt werden :WOW: )

Paris Hilton
Daniela Katzenberger
Meine Ex


----------



## Bolzenalbrecht (13 Mai 2011)

Mitnehmen:
Barbara Schöneberger
Alida Nadine Kurras
Gina Lisa
u.n.v.m.

Aussetzen:
Desiree Nick
Lindse Lohan
Und noch viele mehr


----------



## Ncr7 (13 Mai 2011)

Mitnehmen:
Collien Fernandes
Barbara Schöneberger
Jenny (meine Arbeitskollegin)

Aussetzen
Angela Merkel
Desiree Nick
Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Walt (13 Mai 2011)

MNitnehmen:

Jeanette Biedermann
Sarah Bogen
Valentina Pahde

Aussetzen:

Desiree Nick
Claudia Roth
Anke Engelke


----------



## collins (14 Mai 2011)

Ncr7 schrieb:


> Mitnehmen:
> Collien Fernandes
> Barbara Schöneberger
> Jenny (meine Arbeitskollegin)
> ...



Könnten wir mal ein Foto von Jenny sehen ?


----------



## bluppxxx (14 Mai 2011)

Mitnehmen:
Emma Watson
Nora Tschirner
Sina Tkotsch

Aussetzen:
Claudia Roth
Cindy aus Marzahn
Die Supernanny


----------



## collins (15 Mai 2011)

bluppxxx schrieb:


> Mitnehmen:
> Emma Watson
> Nora Tschirner
> Sina Tkotsch
> ...



Die Supernanny könnte bei Cindy noch etwas ausrichten.
Bei wenig Essen auf der Insel nimmt Cindy sicher auch ab...
Ab wann dürfte sie in die Nähe Deiner Insel?


----------



## syriaplanum (15 Mai 2011)

Mitnehmen:
Lacey Chabert
Annett Möller
Ivonne Schönherr

Aussetzen:
Desire Nick
Verona Feldbusch
Claudia Roth


----------



## hagelspechthans (15 Mai 2011)

Mitnehmen:
Barbara Schöneberger
Meine Nachbarin (mit riesen Hintern)
Sevgi (Eine Bekannte)


Aussetzen:
Gisele Bündchen
Angela Merkel
Christina Aguilera


gehen die Wünsche auch wirklich in Erfüllung??


----------



## Xtinalover (15 Mai 2011)

das mit christina aguilera ist nicht wirklich dein ernst oder?

mitnehmen:
christina aguilera
ramona drews
jodie marsh


aussetzen:
kelly osbourne
mariah carey
jeanette biedermann


----------



## lisaplenske (15 Mai 2011)

Keira Knightley
Kati Witt
Alyssa Milano




Ina Müller ( Würde ich gleich ertränken?
Senta Berger
die immer betroffene Kartoffelverkäuferin, deren Namen mit partout nicht einfällt Hirnblockade


----------



## collins (16 Mai 2011)

hagelspechthans schrieb:


> Mitnehmen:
> Barbara Schöneberger
> Meine Nachbarin (mit riesen Hintern)
> Sevgi (Eine Bekannte)
> ...



Das musst einfach ganz fest daran glauben...:WOW:


----------



## collins (16 Mai 2011)

lisaplenske schrieb:


> Keira Knightley
> Kati Witt
> Alyssa Milano
> 
> ...



Wenn Du bei Ina Müller noch ein Seil und einen Stein brauchst...sag
Bescheid!!


----------



## hotte se (20 Mai 2011)

Mitnehmen:
Ashley Tisdale
Janina Uhse
Alyssa Milano

Wegschicken:
Renee Zellweger
Alle DSDS-(Sogenannte-)Superstars
Fran Drescher


----------



## neman64 (20 Mai 2011)

Mitnehmen:
Jeanette Biedermann
Andrea Kiewl
Barbara Schöneberger

Wegschicken:
Lady Gaga
Nina Hagen


----------



## pesy (21 Mai 2011)

mitnehmen würde Ich :
Anne Will
Simone Thomalla
Monica Ivancan


verbannen:
Desiree Nick
Alexandra Bechtel
Bettina Böttinger


----------



## collins (21 Mai 2011)

pesy schrieb:


> mitnehmen würde Ich :
> Anne Will
> Simone Thomalla
> Monica Ivancan
> ...



Wenn Frau Bechtel es schafft,zu meiner Insel zu schwimmen,würde ich sie
aufnehmen... :WOW:


----------



## solefun (21 Mai 2011)

minehmen:
Simone Panteleit
Andrea Kiewel
Annemarie Warnkross

aussetzen:
Katzenberger
Gsell
Paris


----------



## hagelspechthans (21 Mai 2011)

Xtinalover schrieb:


> das mit christina aguilera ist nicht wirklich dein ernst oder?
> 
> mitnehmen:
> christina aguilera
> ...






Doch ich find sie richtig hässlich


----------



## danielxD (22 Mai 2011)

Mitnehmen
Leona Lewis 
Birgit von Bentzel 
Eva Grünbauer 

Aussetzen
Angela Merkel
Desiree Nick
Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Quick Nick (22 Mai 2011)

Mitnehmen
Ich würde nur Annika Kipp mitnehmen auf eine einsame Insel 


Aussetzen
Sonya Kraus
Paris Hilton
Verona Pooth


----------



## collins (23 Mai 2011)

Quick Nick schrieb:


> Mitnehmen
> Ich würde nur Annika Kipp mitnehmen auf eine einsame Insel
> 
> 
> ...



Die arme Annika - muss die ganze Arbeit alleine machen... :WOW:


----------



## obi68 (24 Mai 2011)

Mitnehmen:
-Yvonne Burbach
-Nina Bott
-Jessica Wahls

Aussetzen:
-Heidi Klum
-Gülcan
-Daniela Katzenberger


----------



## frank63 (26 Mai 2011)

Mitmehmen
Vanessa Hudgens
Jessica Alba
Selena Gomez

Aussetzen
Angela Merkel
Paris Hilton
Daniela Katzenberger

beide Listen ließen sich noch unendlich verlängern...


----------



## Punisher (26 Mai 2011)

Ich würde die gesammelten Umfragen von collins mitnehmen


----------



## BIG 2 (26 Mai 2011)

Mitnehmen:
*-Evangeline Lilly
-Jessica Biel
-Annemarie Warnkross*

Aussetzen:
-Angela Merkel
-Desiree Nick
-Cindy aus Marzahn


----------



## MarkyMark (27 Mai 2011)

Mitnehmen:
Simone Panteleit

Aussetzen:
Alle anderen


----------



## alexhoerath (27 Mai 2011)

Mitnehmen:
meine Ex Kollegin 

Aussetzen:
den Rest :thumbup:


----------



## karlmey (27 Mai 2011)

Mitnehmen:
Steffi Graf
Martina Hingis
Alyssa Milano

Aussetzen:
Angela Merkel
Lady Gaga
Lindsay Lohan


----------



## collins (28 Mai 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> Ich würde die gesammelten Umfragen von collins mitnehmen



Dann brauchst Du eine Insel mit Internet-anschluss 

Als Buch wirst Du sie wohl eher nicht finden... :WOW:


----------



## maggi77 (30 Mai 2011)

Mitnehmen:


RAmona Drews
Laura Angel
Tia Ling


Aussetzten:

PAris Hilton
Britney Spears
Katzenberger


----------



## diaerk (2 Juni 2011)

Mitnehmen:

Emma Watson
Barbara Schöneberger
Anna Planken

Aussetzen:

Alice Schwartzer
Andrea Sawatzky
Claudia Roth


----------



## steven91 (2 Juni 2011)

mitnehmen:
1. christina aguilera
2. danielle harris
3. eva angelina

aussetzen
1. angela ferkel
2. daniela katzenberger
3. das "ES" ausm big brother haus


----------



## bad santa (28 Juni 2011)

Mitnehmen:
Jennifer Aniston
Janine Habeck
Verena Kerth

Aussetzen:
Angela Merkel
Claudia Roth
Verona Feldbusch


----------



## yeahaaa (28 Juni 2011)

Mitmehmen
Vanessa Hudgens
Ashley Tisdale
Nathalie Kelley

Aussetzen
Angela Merkel
Paris Hilton
Lady Gaga


----------



## mybritt (27 Sep. 2011)

mitnehmen: Maybritt Illner, Marietta Slomka, Simone Thomalla
aussetzen: Renate Künast, Heidi Klum (Dumm), Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## DarkShadow (27 Sep. 2011)

Mitmehmen:
Emma Watson
Shakira
Jeanette Biedermann
Ersatz: Mirjam Weichselbraun (falls mal eine kaputt geht )

Aussetzen:
Paris Hilton
Daniela Katzenberger
Gisele Bündchen


----------



## quimbes (28 Sep. 2011)

collins schrieb:


> Welche drei würdet Ihr auf eine einsame Insel mitnehmen?
> 
> Mirjam Weichselbraun
> Helene Fischer
> ...


----------



## ToolAddict (28 Sep. 2011)

Mitnehmen

Maike Bilitis
Susan Hoecke
Anne Brendler



Aussetzen

Bettina Böttinger
Verona Poth
Heidi Klum


----------



## shorty07 (29 Sep. 2011)

Für mich gäbe es gar keine andere Wahl als:
 Barbara Schöneberger
Verona Pooth
Kati Witt


----------



## Thommydoc (30 Sep. 2011)

Mitnehmen:
Annemarie Warnkross
Helene Fischer
Ruth Moschner

Aussetzen
Desiree Nick
Claudia Roth
alle sogenannten Casting-Stars


----------



## Liebscher (30 Sep. 2011)

Mitnehmen:

Janin Reinhardt
Mirjam Weichselbraun
Megan Fox



Aussetzen:

Gina-Lisa Lohfink
Daniela katzenberger
Cindy aus Marzahn ( ist das überhaupt eine Frau?)


----------



## Anakin (1 Okt. 2011)

Mitnehmen:

Natalie Portman
Sabine Lisicki
Lena Meyer Landrut


Aussetzen:
Gülcan
Kader Loth
Gina-Lisa Lohfink


----------



## maggi77 (1 Okt. 2011)

mitnehmen:

Ramona Drews
Laura Angel
Sonya Kraus

Aussetzen:
Paris Hilton
Lindsay Lohan
Katzenberger


----------



## toni67 (1 Okt. 2011)

bluppxxx schrieb:


> Mitnehmen:
> Emma Watson
> Nora Tschirner
> Sina Tkotsch
> ...



Stimme zu, für die 2. kategorie...aussetzen:thumbup:


----------



## toni67 (1 Okt. 2011)

Mitnehmen, nur 3???

Annika Kipp
Michelle Hunzicker
Miriam Lange
immer noch nur 3??? schade...:angry:

Aussetzen
Cindy von Marzahn
Motsi Mabuse
und noch so viele:WOW:


----------



## uws (26 Dez. 2011)

1. Collien Fernandes
2. Susan Hoecke
3. Juliette Menke


----------



## Magni (27 Dez. 2011)

Mitnehmen würde ich:

1. Lena Gercke
2. Kate Beckinsale
3. Annika Kipp

und aussetzen würde ich:

1. Daniela Katzneberger
2. Paris Hilton
3. Desiree Nick

wobei es noch einige mehr gibt die ich gerne aussetzen würde


----------



## mar1971z (27 Dez. 2011)

Mitnehmen würde ich:

Nazan Eckes
Annett Möller
Motsi Mabuse

Verbannen würde ich auf jeden Fall:
Desiree Nick
Cindy aus Marzahn


----------



## Sippie (28 Dez. 2011)

Mitnehmen:
Helene Fischer
Agnes Zimmermann
Nazan Eckes

Aussetzen:
Daniela Katzenberger
Britney Spears
Jana Ina Zarella


----------



## Ragdoll (28 Dez. 2011)

Mitnehmen: Helene Fischer, Marina Sergejewna Abrossimowa, Anna Pletneva

Aussetzen: Heidi Klum, D. Katzenberger, Paris Hilton


----------



## Theytfer (29 Dez. 2011)

Mitnehmen
1) Jessica Alba
2) Selena Gomez
3) Victoria Justice
4) (es gibt so viele  )

Aussetzen

1) D. Katzenberger
2) ich weiß nicht
3) sorry noch immer nicht 



mfG

theytfer


----------



## Walt (29 Dez. 2011)

Im Laufe der Zeit ändern sich auch Prioritäten, also deshalb meine jetzige Meinung:

Mitnehmen:

1. Jessica Höötmann
2. Sarah Bogen
3. Lena Gercke
4. Sophie Marceau
5. Diane Willems
6. Alyssa Milano
7. Nina Heuser

Aussetzen:

1. Desirée Nick
2. Claudia Roth
3. Renate Künast
4. Andrea Sawatzki
5. Hella von Sinnen


----------



## scarfacexxl (29 Dez. 2011)

Mitnehmen:
Helene Fischer
Alina Süggeler
Stepfanie Kloos
Stefanie Kloß

Aussetzen
Carmen Nebel, damit das AAS wieder um 21:55 beginnt.
Andrea Kiewel, damit Carmen nicht alleine ist.
xxx, sollen die beiden entscheiden


----------



## harrymudd (31 Dez. 2011)

Mitnehmen:

Sabine Sauer
Kirsten Hanser
Miriam Lange

Aussetzen:

Angela Murksel
Lady Gaga
Daniele Katzenbergen


----------



## Syclone (2 Jan. 2012)

Mitnehmen:
Britney Spears
Jessica Simpson
Daniela Katzenberger (gebe ihr Asyl, weil ihr sie alle aussetzt)

hm,...vielleicht habe ich bei der Auswahl doch ein wenig zusehr mit "ihm" gedacht. Mit wem rede ich auf der Insel bloß?

Aussetzen:
Tahuti
Heidi Klum
Vera Int-Veen


----------



## Ryan Atwood (17 Jan. 2012)

mitnehmen:

1. Sabine Lisicki (Damit man jemand hat mit dem man Sport machen kann)
2. Annika Kipp (Damit man jemand hat der einen gut unterhalten kann)
3. Lena Mayer Landrut (Damit man jemand hat der mit dem gesinge die wilden Tiere vertreibt)


aussetzen:

1. Lindsay Lohan
2. Pamela Anderson
3. Micaela Schäfer

diese drei würde ich auf einer Nachbarinsel aussetzen, wenn ich mal von den 3 genug habe wo ich mitgenommen habe schwimme ich einfach rüber zu den 3 wo ich ausgesetzt habe.


----------



## meyki (20 Jan. 2012)

Mitnehmen würde ich

Annika Kipp 
Anekke Dürkopp
Sabine Lisicki

Verbannen würde ich

Daniela Katzenberger
Miriam Pede
Verona Pooth


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Jan. 2012)

mitnehmen würde ich:
Stefanie Hertel
Andrea Jürgens
und die französische Sängerin Alizee.


----------



## maxchen09 (25 Jan. 2012)

ich würde mitnehmen 

Micaela Schäfer 
Daniela Katzenberger 
Isabell Horn 
Sila Sahin 

Aussetzen 

Nico Sdannowitz 
Fritz Motyka 
...


----------



## Freibier (25 Jan. 2012)

Mitnehmen
Collien Fernandes
Mariah Carey
Beyonce /Rihanna

Aussetzen
Angela Merkel
Desiree Nick


----------



## gucky007 (30 Jan. 2012)

Mitnehmen: Shannen Doherty, Heather Locklear, Lexa Doig;

Aussetzen: Paris Hilton (wegen Dummheit), Charlotte Knobloch (wegen Arroganz), Anne Will. Letzere wegen Unverschämtheit gegen den Alt Bundespräsidenten von Weizsäcker.


----------



## uws (6 Feb. 2012)

1. Janina Uhse
2. Jeanette Biedermann
3 Eva Brenner

:WOW:


----------



## ulzana69 (20 Feb. 2012)

Mitnehmen würde ich:
Pamela David
Ruth Moschner
Magdalena Neuner

Aussetzen würde ich:
Angela Merkel
Desiree Nick
Daniela Katzenberger


----------



## Hinko (1 März 2012)

Mitnehmen würde ich:

1. Martina Hingis (Traumfrau)
2. Aleks Bechtel (einfach ne Süße)
3. Chiara Ohoven (sexy)

Aussetzen dagegen würde ich:

1. Heidi Klum (nervt mit Quietschestimme)
2. Sonja Zietlow (zu arrogant)
3. Serena Williams (zu prollig)


----------



## Cherubini (5 März 2012)

Mitnehmen:
Vanessa Jung
Lena Gercke
Josephine Schmidt

Aussetzen:
Kader Loth
Daniela Katzenberger
Desiree Nick


----------



## Heinerich VIII (19 März 2012)

mitnehmen würd ich ganz sicher:
Babsi schönenberger
Heidi Klum
Christine Neubauer...

Aber nach einigen wochen würden auf der insel stranden:
Babsi Meier (Germany next top model)
Rebecca (Germany next top model)
Verona Pooth

und ne kiste voll von guten Büchern...


----------



## Lokfan (23 März 2012)

Na die Kati Witt!
Dann noch Katrin Huß und
Kim Fisher!

Die Poleto zum essen machen und Vanessa Warwick für die Musik!


----------



## Bifftannen (23 März 2012)

Mitnehmen:
Alexandra Neldel
Roswitha Schreiner
Jeri Ryan

Ja nicht mitnehmen
die Schöneberger
die Katzenberger
die ... ach verdammt jetzt fällt mir keine mehr mit "berger" ein ... egal, nehmen wir Adele


----------



## Androsz (4 Apr. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
also mitnehmen würde ich
- Fernanda Brandao
- Juliette Menke
- Sylvie van der Vaart

ausgesetzt werden natürlich

- das Merkel
- Naddel
- Gina Lisa

LG Androsz


----------



## reedy91 (4 Apr. 2012)

1 MIchelle  
2Annemarie warnkross
3Sandy mölling

Aussetzen is mir egal wer auf der anderen insel is


----------



## günterelke (6 Apr. 2012)

Mitnehmen:
Ireen Sheer
Kerstin Rademacher
Maxi Biewer

Aussetzen
Merkel
Katzenberger
Nick
und noch viele mehr


----------



## poll_fan (6 Apr. 2012)

Mitnehmen:
Shannen Doherty
Steffi Graf
Martina Hingis

alternativ, falls die 3 Termine haben:
Lucy Lawless
Sarah Michelle Gellar
Kate Bush

Aussetzen:
Heidi Klum
Lady Gaga
Kati Witt


----------



## Hinko (11 Apr. 2012)

poll_fan schrieb:


> Mitnehmen:
> Shannen Doherty
> Steffi Graf
> Martina Hingis
> ...


----------



## poll_fan (12 Apr. 2012)

Hinko schrieb:


> poll_fan schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mitnehmen:
> ...


----------



## hugo48 (14 Apr. 2012)

hier meine liste:
Mitnehmen:
Meine Ex-Kollegin (geiler Feger!!)
Madeleine Wehle
Joey Grit-Winkler

Aussetzen:
Desiree Nick (fürchterlich)
Kati Witt
Inka Bause


----------



## Raeuber01 (17 Apr. 2012)

Jennifer Aniston
Alexandra Neldel
Wolke Hegenbarth


----------



## Gärtner66 (14 Mai 2012)

Ich nehme mit:

Caroline Beil
Birgit Schrowange
Sandra Thiel

setze aus:
Desiree Nick
Bettina Tietjen
Katja Burkhart


----------



## walter grote (24 Juni 2012)

Rebecca Mir
Janin Reinhardt
Charlott Cordes


----------



## koftus89 (10 Sep. 2012)

Mitnehmen:
Erin Heatherton
Emauela de Paula
Sophie Marceau

Aussetzen:
Daniela Katzenberger
Desiree Nick
Paris Hilton


----------



## Don76 (10 Sep. 2012)

Mitnehmen würde ich
1. Jennifer Knäble
2. Kamilla Senjo 
3. Pamela Anderson (man brauch ja eine Bademeisterin bei soviel Wasser)

Aussetzen:
Verona Poth
Paris Hilton
Heidi Klum


----------



## Ikonta520 (20 Sep. 2012)

Ruth Moschner zum aufgeilen
Verona Pooth die bläst ihn mir
Alex Rietz Würde ich gerne schwängern


----------



## Kängeru (20 Sep. 2012)

hi,

ich würde mitnehmen:

Maxi Biewer
Khadra Sufi
Rachel Zoe
Holly Valance


nicht zu viele

Euch allen eine schönen Abend


----------



## maggi77 (20 Sep. 2012)

Mitnehmen:

Ramona Drews (heißer Body und kann kochen)
Dita van Teese (Traumbody und Burlesquetänzerin)
Laura Angel 


Aussetzen:

Die Katzenberger
Die Naddel
Die Gina Lisa


----------



## Lenafan98 (21 Sep. 2012)

Auf jeden Fall Sylvie van der Vaart ,Magdalena Neuner und noch Nadine Jansen


----------



## dennis94 (23 Sep. 2012)

Jeanette Biedermann
Gina Lisa
Helene Fischer


----------



## knox69 (20 Dez. 2012)

Alyssa Milano
Jennifer Aniston
Kylie Minogue


----------



## vdsbulli (12 Jan. 2013)

Mitnehmen:
Peggy ( Berlin Tag und Nacht )
Meine Nachbarin ^^

Aussetzen:
Alice Schwarzer
Angela Merkel
Qeen Elisabet


----------



## Walt (13 Jan. 2013)

Mitnehmen:

Renée Weibel
Diane Willems
Iris Mareike Steen

Aussetzen:

Claudia Roth
Angela Dorn
Alice Schwartzer

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Tyler Durden (14 Jan. 2013)

Auf manchen Inseln möchte ich echt nicht stranden.

Drei darf man also mit nehmen. Da muss man echt gut überlegen. Wenn die drei Mädels nachher nicht zusammen passen, dann hat man nur Zickenterror. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist eh schon hoch.

Deswegen würde ich mitnehmen:
1. Sara Jean Underwood (Die ist lustig, süß und hat nen tollen Körper)
2. Cheryl Cole (Die ist ebenfalls sehr unterhaltsam und wenn die tanzt...)
3. Charlotte Casiraghi (Prinzessin von Monaco, da hab ich ja wohl die stilvollste Insel)

Das Verbannen ist mir fast noch schwerer gefallen, aber ich hab jetzt ne gute Combo
1. Gina-Lisa (die würde den ganze Tag nur Bullshit quatschen, da können die dann so ein Wärmekraftwerk errichten mit.)
2. Alice Schwarzer (Ich sag nur viel Spaß mit Gina-Lisa!)
3. Daniela Katzenberger (Die ist auf jeder guten Hassinsel vertreten.)
4. Und als Mann würde ich noch den Lothar Matthäus dazu stecken.


----------



## donplatte (25 Jan. 2013)

Ich nehme auf diese tropisch-einsame Insel Sarah Wiener mit (für die Nahrungsmittelversorgung und -zubereitung), Maria Furtwängler (auch aus medizinischen Gründen) und Maybrit Illner.
Bei der Überfahrt von Bord gehen müssen Cindy aus Marzahn, Ina Müller und Verona Feldbusch.


----------



## trommler (25 Jan. 2013)

Dreimal Maria Furtwängler!!


----------



## tmadaxe (29 Jan. 2013)

Mitnehmen: 
Selena Gomez nur in einem winzigen hauchdünnen weissen Tanga!
Einen Hunderter-Pack Rasierer für sie
mehr brauche ich nicht


----------



## collins (6 Feb. 2013)

trommler schrieb:


> Dreimal Maria Furtwängler!!



Klonen macht`s möglich


----------



## trucker6569 (17 Feb. 2013)

Mitnehmen:
Kim Fisher
Carolina Vera 
Ulrike Kriener
in dieser Reihenfolge

Aussetzen:
Cindy aus Marzahn
Angela Merkel
Claudia Roth


----------



## trommler (17 Feb. 2013)

Mitnehmen:
Maria Furtwängler
Claudia Kleinert
Judith Rakers

Aussetzen:
Andrea Sawatzki
Anne Will
Carmen Nebel


----------



## Daniel 11 (24 Mai 2013)

ich packe meinen koffer und nehme mit: Sila Sahin. eine frau reicht völlig.


----------



## collins (31 Mai 2013)

collins schrieb:


> Klonen macht`s möglich



Das Schaf Dolly würde sich auch freuen


----------



## molart (31 Mai 2013)

Mitnehmen:

Nela
Sandra Schneiders
Annett Möller

Ganz weit weg Insel:
Pink
Katzenberger
Klum


----------



## sky602 (3 Juni 2013)

Mitnehmen:

Shelby Chesnes
Pamela Anderson
Verona Poot

Quarantäne: 

Pink
Alina BTN
Caro BTN


----------



## Tigy (3 Juni 2013)

Mitnehmen:
Esther Schweins
Jeanette Biedermann
Christina Plate

Aussetzen:
Angela Merkel
Sonya Kraus
Alice Schwarzer


----------



## zebulon (3 Juni 2013)

Andrea Kiewel
Andrea Sawatzki
Sonya Kraus


----------



## tomcar (4 Juni 2013)

Hmm, schwer, gehen nicht auch 10? 

OK, mitnehmen:

- Valerie Niehaus
- Emma Watson
- Nicole Kidman vor den OPs
- Elfriede Jelinek (allerdings!)

da lassen:

- Verona Pooth
- Nicole Kidman nach den OPs
- Veronica Ferres
- Sahra Wagenknecht


----------



## Farley Funk (8 Juni 2013)

weichselbraun, ganz klar.


----------



## Bauerdot (8 Juni 2013)

Emma Watson
Andrea Kaiser
Mila Kunis



Desiree Nick 
Daniela Katz
Kader Lodh


----------



## Ypuns (8 Juni 2013)

Emma Watson
Katja burkard
meine Nachbarin


----------



## superfan2000 (29 Aug. 2013)

Stefanie Hertel
Andrea Jürgens
Michelle


----------



## tmadaxe (11 Sep. 2013)

Mitnehmen:

Selena Gomez von heute
Emma Watson etwa um die Zeit von Harry Potter Teil 4
Alexandra Schalaudek in der Endphase von VL


Aussetzen?
Da gibt es einfach zu viele, ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden ...


----------



## Henmarina (22 Okt. 2013)

Mitnehmen:
Christy Turlington
Isabell Horn
Alizee Jacotey

Aussetzen:
Coco Nicole Austin
Paris Hilton
Gina Lisa Lohfink


----------



## Akrueger100 (22 Okt. 2013)

Eine blöde Umfrage kein geistig normaler Mann nimmt drei Frauen mit auf eine einsame Insel! es sei den er ist Masochist


----------



## ba928 (25 Okt. 2013)

Mitnehmen: (die Wahl fällt schwer, könnte noch 10 andre auch mitnehmen)

Kati Witt
Maria Furtwängler
Gesine Cukrowski

Aussetzen:
Cindy aus Marzahn
Paris Hilton
Michelle Hunziker


----------



## Lupin (5 Nov. 2013)

Auf die Insel mitnehmen Helene Fischer, Scarlett Johanson und Salma Hayek

Aussetzen
Lady Gaga
Gina Lisa Lohfink
Linsay Lohan


----------



## sperk (7 Nov. 2013)

Mitnehmen:
Emma Watson
Nora Tschirner
Sina Tkotsch

Aussetzen:
Claudia Roth
Cindy aus Marzahn
Die Supernanny


----------



## Octavarium (27 Feb. 2014)

Mitnehmen:

Pia Baresch (Zur Liebe!)
Cornelia Poletto (Zum Kochen!)
Jenny Elvers (Zum Trinken!)

Sollte Jenny Elvers auf Entzug sein, würde ich auf jeden Fall Mila Kunis mitnehmen. Man kann ja auch gut alleine trinken und dafür zwei Frauen liebhaben...


Aussetzen:

Alice Schwarzer (Zur Steueroase!)
Angela Merkel (Zur Rente!)
Ursula von der Leyen (Ist ja gern dabei - egal wo!)


----------



## oler3976 (22 Nov. 2014)

Mitnehmen national:
Steffi Graf
Cornelia Poletto
Nena (oder Susi Uhlen?)

Aussetzen national:
Cindy aus Marzahn
Alice Schwarzer
Hella von Sinnen

Mitnehmen international:
Halle Berry
Kate Middleton
Michelle Obama

Aussetzen international:
Lindsay Lohan
Lea Linster
Themse-Lilly (Queen Elizabeth)


----------



## Nicci72 (22 Nov. 2014)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Eine blöde Umfrage kein geistig normaler Mann nimmt drei Frauen mit auf eine einsame Insel! es sei den er ist Masochist



Sprichst Du aus Erfahrung...???happy09


----------



## hamster360ofking (8 Dez. 2014)

Kate Beckinsale & Halle Berry


----------



## dude77 (29 Dez. 2015)

Mitnehmen 
Victoria Justice 
Jackie Moore (die Schauspielerin) 
Alexandra Maria Lara

Aussetzen
Paris Hilton ( ohne Handy )
Desiree Nick 
Claudia Roth ( haben die Tiere was von )

Dude


----------



## bigmacbolan (3 Okt. 2016)

Mitnehmen:
Claudia Michelsen
Manuela Schwesig
Valerie Niehaus


Aussetzen:
Uschi v. der Leyen
Angela Merkel
Andrea Nahles


----------



## Younuzon (30 Sep. 2019)

Definitiv meine Zahnärztin, ausstoßen Paris, Daniela


----------



## ted55 (1 Aug. 2020)

Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## Walt (4 Aug. 2020)

Im Laufe der Zeit ändern sich hin und wieder Prioritäten, also deshalb meine jetzige Meinung:

Mitnehmen:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Josephine Becker




3. Dorothee Bär




4. Katrin Albsteiger




5. Antonia Michalsky




6. Iris Mareike Steen





Aussetzen:

1. Priska Hinz




2. Claudia Roth




3. Beatrix von Storch




4. Alice Weidel





__________________


----------



## Walt (10 Aug. 2020)

Jetzt absolut in meinem Focus:

Alica Schmidt!

Diese Frau darf keinesfalls auf der einsamen Insel fehlen:


----------



## Death Row (10 Aug. 2020)

*Mitnehmen:*

Hayley Williams
LaFee
Franziska Benz

*Aussetzen:*

Zuviele um aufzuzählen.


----------



## nitro1000 (12 Juni 2022)

Mitnehmen:
Scarlett Johansson
Chloe Bennet
Adrianne Palickie


Aussetzen:
Jeden Realityshowfutzi, der glaubt ein Star zu sein


----------



## Cherubini (19 Juni 2022)

*Mitnehmen (Sport Edition)* 
Julia Görges
Melanie Leupolz
Anna Veith

*Aussetzen*
Desiree Nick
Kader Loth
Mirja du Mont


----------



## haller (11 Juli 2022)

mitnehmen.

Andrea Ballschuh
Marisa Burger
Julia Klöckner.

aussetzen.

Schöneberger
Illner
Will


----------



## Prinz1972 (19 Aug. 2022)

mitnehmen:
alice weeidel
annalena baerbock
steffi hertel
alexandra hofmann
maria furtwängler
désirée rösch


----------



## Death Row (19 Aug. 2022)

*Kleines Update:*

Mitnehmen:
- Hayley Williams
- Heather Baron-Gracie
- Cheyenne und Valentina Pahde
- Taynara Joy

Aussetzen:
- meine/n Nachbar/in


----------



## didi33 (19 Aug. 2022)

Mitnehmen:

Anna Magel
Verona Pooth
Jessica Alba

Aussetzen: 
Helene Fischer
Britt Hagedorn
Birgit Schrowange


----------



## paulnelson (24 Aug. 2022)

Waltraud, Marianne, Hildegard, Ilse, Marina, Josefine, Mathilde, Ingrid, Elisabeth ...


----------



## TNT (24 Aug. 2022)

Prinz1972 schrieb:


> mitnehmen:
> alice weeidel
> annalena baerbock
> steffi hertel
> ...


Baerböckchen und Weidel auf einer Insel? Ich bin sicher, du hängst dich nach 5 Minuten an einer Palme 🌴 auf 😅


----------



## congo64 (24 Aug. 2022)

didi33 schrieb:


> Aussetzen:
> Helene Fischer


Bitte sag mir auf alle Fälle wo, damit ich sie sofort abholen kann ...


----------



## congo64 (24 Aug. 2022)

Mitnehmen:
Helene Fischer ( natürlich nur, wenn congolinchen 1. keine Zeit oder Lust auf Insel hat und sie 2. zustimmt, das dafür helene mit darf....🤪


Aussetzen:

ALLE ANDEREN - Helene reicht


----------



## thotti (24 Aug. 2022)

Mitnehmen Tessa Thomson,Scarlett Johansson,Jessica Alba

Aussetzen :Beatrix von Storch,Alice Weidel,Sarah Wagenknecht, Schade nur drei


----------



## Prinz1972 (25 Aug. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Baerböckchen und Weidel auf einer Insel? Ich bin sicher, du hängst dich nach 5 Minuten an einer Palme 🌴 auf 😅


im gegenteil, die zwei lassen palmen wachsen, beidres top ladies


----------



## krauschris (13 Okt. 2022)

Prinz1972 schrieb:


> im gegenteil, die zwei lassen palmen wachsen, beidres top ladies


Ich denke auch, dass das ein Spaß wäre. Die Weidel is ja vom anderen Ufer....könnte ein riesen Spaß werden...


----------



## Prinz1972 (17 Okt. 2022)

krauschris schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass das ein Spaß wäre. Die Weidel is ja vom anderen Ufer....könnte ein riesen Spaß werden...


und optisch ist die schöne alice nicht zu verachten


----------



## EmilS (17 Okt. 2022)

Prinz1972 schrieb:


> und optisch ist die schöne alice nicht zu verachten


Brauchst du eine (neue) Brille?


----------



## EmilS (17 Okt. 2022)

Mitnehmen:
Meine Frau (kann kochen  )

Aussetzen:
Claudia Roth
Ricarda Lang
Annalena Baerbock und die restlichen Frauen der Bundesregierung
Carmen Geiss
und viele mehr


----------

